# What do you fear the most?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Not listed: having my chest crushed.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Getting blind is the biggest fear in my life. 

From the listed I've chosen heights and bugs but it is only certain types of bugs that creep me out.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

SuburbanLurker said:


> I'm going to go with ghosts. All of the other options are either harmless, or can be aptly dealt with in some way. Ghosts on the other hand would theoretically have supernatural abilities; you'd be at their complete mercy.


^This.


----------



## chindraj (Aug 25, 2012)

Spiders, Clowns, The dark, and Barbra Walters. 
Not necessarily in that order...


----------



## UsingMyName (Jan 11, 2010)

Zombies. I wonder this has anything to do with my non-conformist nature.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Heights, spiders, and to a lesser extent water. I almost drowned once, true story.


----------



## emberwing (Jan 19, 2011)

Fire

But thanks to Homestuck I now have a mild and growing fear of clowns, mimes, and dolls that vaguely resemble Lil Cal


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

Not Listed: Being Alone


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

Dolls- I don't fear all dolls. I own some dolls, but they can be super creepy in movies. 
Water- As long as I can remember I have been scared of deep water. I don't know why it scares me so much. It's just that it's so deep and it can swallow up huge things like boats. It's also very expansive. I hate this fear. It holds me back so much because many people love swimming. I do, however, love canoeing.
Spiders- They're just plain creepy.
Some bugs- They're just plain creepy.
Small Closed Spaces- The feeling of being trapped and not being able to stretch out is terrible.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wasps. So I guess bugs was the option for me. Seriously though, wasps are not cool, they're essentially Satan.


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman (Oct 23, 2011)

In RL - Big Spiders, Ghosts, Losing loved ones...
In character online (where I'm only a few inches tall): Certain Shoes, All Spiders, CATS, Vacuums...I think you can understand why (haha).


----------



## emily64 (Jun 5, 2012)

typical heights and spiders, but also... I have a weird anxiety about crossing the street and I don't like feeling truly alone.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I think that wasps, some spiders, & some dolls are creepy, and I'm slightly claustrophobic. But the only thing that truly scares me is the idea of being completely alone...


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Out of the poll, I'd probably say bugs *hates wasps and earwigs*

But my main phobia is people, crowds etc. I really hate people...


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Feeling of guilt or negative feelings in general. Revenge from someone who is really intensely close to you in some way, like a rival for an example a sibling or your friends friend who doesnt like you. Realizations that make you feel uncomfortable. Ive been through all of those and I tell you now, I dont care anymore. I dont know what its going to do to me if I wouldnt care, but I dont want to even know.

Edit: Oh this poll was about frightning bugs and spirits. My apologies.


----------



## Miss Mimmi (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm afraid of depression, not finding true happiness in life and that my dreams won't come true or that plans fail; anything that disrupts harmony and any form of amnesia because the thought of losing one's identity is pretty scary. All the violence and poverty in this world, that I mostly know only from the news, can also sometimes scare the sh*t out of me and then I wonder what our world will look like in a few decades. 

I voted for ghosts and spiders.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm afraid of closing my eyes in the immense darkness of my room since I had this shocking episode of nocturnal terror. I have been sleeping for the past month in someone else's room. I want to be able to even try it again. This is my most recent fear. I miss sleeping alone, in a bed and pleasantly. Additionally, it bothers me the fact of having an useless room. I want a night light. :3 I want my normality back.


----------



## Natalia (Oct 4, 2012)

Death ... and bees XD


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't really fear small spaces but I find them incredibly irritating seeing as how I'm a big guy.

Also, dolls are quite creepy.

But I don't fear either of those things.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

1. Cockroaches
2. Crickets
Um...that's about it actually

I'm not really sure it is genuine fear I feel, but I dislike wide open spaces, not afraid of them just dislike. For instance I would be terrified if I was swimming in the open ocean, but I'd be cool if I were on a ship. But I'd be all right in a desert as long as I could see something in the distance (Like a large rock or something)


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Heights. Anything else can be approached with some kind of strategy (or doesn't exist), kind of hard to do that when you're falling 1000 feet accelerating 9.8 m/s^2


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm freaking afraid of forests. And ghosts. And ghosts in forests.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

toffee said:


> I'm freaking afraid of forests. And ghosts. And ghosts in forests.


Then this place is for you 



 :laughing:


----------



## firepanda (Nov 24, 2012)

Dogs are my biggest one. The small yappy ones make me uncomfortable. I actively avoid the big ones, including labradors.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> Then this place is for you :laughing:


It's cool. Sleep is for pansies, anyways.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

firepanda said:


> Dogs are my biggest one. The small yappy ones make me uncomfortable. I actively avoid the big ones, including labradors.


Ugh, yes. Most dogs are awful. I can't stand needles either...it's kind of pathetic and illogical, but thinking about them still just makes me feel nauseous.


----------



## BehindTheMask (Nov 26, 2012)

I have two phobias: spiders and heights.

I am also afraid of neutral masks, porcelain dools, music boxs and clowns!

But nothing scares me more than spiders: I froze in front of one, I shake and cry! :laughing:


----------

